# Heavy Wood



## myingling (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure if this is right place but ,,,,, inch for inch what wood has the most weight to it when dry that would be readily available and not expensive 

Thanks


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2014)

You talking figured wood or just anything heavy, cheap, and readily available ?


----------



## myingling (Mar 12, 2014)

any thing not worried bout figure ,,,just need it to have some weight to it


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2014)

Domestics that should be obtainable include shagbark hickory, persimmon, Osage orange and black locust. None of these is heavier than water, but relatively close, esp the persimmon. There are folks on WB with persimmon (@Mike1950 ) or Osage orange to sell or trade, I'm sure.
A bit more expensive esp in larger sizes is desert ironwood, one of the heaviest of all woods, along with lignum vitae.
Exotics that aren't prohibitive include African blackwood and olive wood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ironwood can vary from about 70-75# per cubic foot Mike and concrete weighs 75# per cubic foot and Ironwood will not float, sinks just like a rock, is that heavy enough? What size do you need ?

I've got about 5,000# of Ironwood in my stock pile, depending on size I might be able to find you a piece, are you looking to trade or what?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Tim- I do have persimmon-dry also have a mystery wood-on pauls site as I think mystery wood 169. It is blond old and very heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 13, 2014)

I think ipe, that is used for flooring is also very heavy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2014)

Live oak is pretty heavy too. There aren't many NA hardwoods heavier or harder than LO. You can't really count DIW because it's really just iron that has a faux wooden structure. It's not actually indigenous to earth but we don't need to go into all that . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info what ill looking for is small pieces for striker head tops 3.5 long just something heavy in weight Ill have to do some lookin


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2014)

If some African Olivewood will work for you, I may be able to help you out from the sound of what you're doing with it . Probably need a 'want to buy' thread to keep things fair, but if interested, let me know how many of what size and I can work on getting a pic. If someone else wants to put their olive wood up for you to consider, that's obviously fine too. The stuff I have is bone dry in 4/4 form mostly, and I could stuff a couple pieces appropriate to what you're after in an envelope, depending on how many you need. I put a piece in a bucket of water a couple years ago when trying to figure out what it was, and it sank. Looks like olive, but much heavier than most olive I've seen. Only thing I've done with it was turning a pen. This is hard stuff and would contrast well with almost any wood. Do I know 100% sure it's "African Olivewood"...no, but that's the best guess myself and some others could get based on density/hardness and color.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I have some leftover Live Oak Burl. But it will be next week before I can get to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 13, 2014)

TimR said:


> View attachment 45237



I apologize for going off topic here and I don't have anything to add to this thread since I don't know a whole lot about various woods and their properties, but I just wanted to say this: Tim, that pen is awesome! Love the wood and the kit on that one! Definitely a good looking pen. What's the kit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Matt, ironically, it's the Rinehart pen, named for Tim Rinehart, a 19 yr Woodcraft employee who helped lay quite a bit of the foundation for their kits. He passed away about the time I started turning, but for a while when I'd buy something at our local store, they'd look my name up and ask if I was the one in Parkersburg or Charlotte. Same spelling. These days, they all know me by name. 

Apologies for extending the hijack!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## winters98 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you are looking for some hard wood that is dens and heavy and available up north. Ironwood ( This could ruin your chain saw), oak heartwood, Walnut heartwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/top-ten-heaviest-woods/

I found this list....maybe it will help?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/top-ten-heaviest-woods/
> 
> I found this list....maybe it will help?


That's an interesting list. I have Brown Ebony, A.Blackwood, Axebraker ( made some nice tool handles out of it ), Kingwood, and DIW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 15, 2014)

myingling said:


> Thanks for the info what ill looking for is small pieces for striker head tops 3.5 long just something heavy in weight Ill have to do some lookin


Mike,
I'll send you a 1x1 stick of live oak in that batch you are getting. Dont turn down Barry's LO burl tho.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2014)

Another possibility is almond wood


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2014)

Mike here is a piece of LO Burl . Its
1 1/8 x 4 x 12. Its reading 14% MC

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 17, 2014)

Tom Thanks for the offer but think that burl would be better served then me cutting it up in small pieces


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2014)

Tom what is the history behind that wood? It's not what I would call burl and I don't think it's live oak personally. It looks nothing like it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2014)

This is your classic LO burl . .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tom what is the history behind thatwood? It's not what I would call burl and I don't think it's live oak personally. It looks nothing like it.


I cut it off a Live Oak tree at about 3500' elevation. It came from the same piece I posted when around time I first joined WB and sent a piece to Joe Rebuild.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2014)

Well you sound confident you had ID'd the tree accurately. Did any of it produce the "ramen noodle" LO burl look? Just curious - I know that species in different regions can look vastly different - we've seen that a lot here.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Well you sound confident you had ID'd the tree accurately. Did any of it produce the "ramen noodle" LO burl look? Just curious - I know that species in different regions can look vastly different - we've seen that a lot here.


I dont recall if it did, but i do have some smaller pieces that have the Ramen noodle look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in the market for some Chinese take out today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2014)

Tom - if that finds its way over to a for sale thread I'm a buyer.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2014)

Just for the record, that picture of the Ramen burl does not belong to me. I do have some on the way (as a gift) but have no clue what it will look like. No matter what it looks like I will like it because have you ever seen free wood you were disappointed in? not me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is your classic LO burl . .
> 
> View attachment 45595


Kevin, If you remove the bark from a piece of live oak the wood under the bark looks sorta like what you poster but not near a swirly mostly just wavy. If you cut deeper in to the tree the look changed completely. Down here you can get crotch wood from the trunk but I've never seen a burl but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. The grain is almost always twisted and super dense but the burl we get is from the root and this is hard to come by because the trees aren't commonly cut and the stump grinder do their dirty work.


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is your classic LO burl . .
> 
> View attachment 45595


I remember someone else posting a burl with that figure. I am in love!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a smaller piece I mentioned earlier. Two sides of the same piece.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tom - if that finds its way over to a for sale thread I'm a buyer.



Scott that first piece I showed is yours if you want it .


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 18, 2014)

Scott your going to have to turn that with chop sticks. Nice, hoarder Tom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

